
The Millennial Urban Lifestyle Is About to Get More Expensive - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/10/say-goodbye-millennial-urban-lifestyle/599839/
======
Konnstann
I'm a millenial living in a city, and none of these companies play any sort of
role in my lifestyle. I don't get food delivered, the only Ubers I take are to
the airport, which are around the same price as hailing a cab, just more
convenient, and I don't think I've ever gotten kickbacks from an app for doing
just about anything. If anything I used to get more food delivered before
doordash, grubhub, and the rest came around, as my experiences with them were
vastly inferior to restaurants with dedicated delivery people, and the
business practices of delivery services are shady as hell.

Maybe I live in a bubble, but it seems like outside of shared office space, we
won't lose anything substantive.

